# What kind of sweets/chocolate can I eat?



## mette (Mar 3, 2013)

I think there is so many things I cannot eat and I am used to have some kind of sweets every day (chocolate is my favorite). I guess I cannot eat chocolate, but what kind of sweets can I eat? What about marshmallows, are they okay?


----------



## Shaylu (Feb 12, 2013)

Hi Mette
I noticed your other post saying that you have started the FODMAP elimination diet. I started 3 weeks ago and like you have a sweet tooth and craved sugar! However, I am sure that is what has added to my pain etc issues.

So I would suggest you replace your craving by eating things like sweet potato. Or convince yourself that you want a savoury item instead.

Tough, I know but I am sure it will be the correct route esp during your elimination phase.

Good luck


----------



## Jenny Raye (Feb 16, 2013)

I'm on the fodmap diet too. I like dark chocolate with ginger candy (gin-gins). It's a pairing made in heaven and not too high in sugar  If you can't eat chocolate at all, the gin-gins are good alone.


----------



## quarky (Jun 15, 2011)

Glucose is OK on FODMAPs, so look for sweets that are sweetened with sugar/glucose, rather than fructose syrup or some other sweetener (the ones ending in -ol are some of the biggest IBS culprits).

I have IBS-D and eating gelatine sweets actually really helps!


----------



## Shaylu (Feb 12, 2013)

Hi quarky
Which gelatine sweets? Are they not with fructose?


----------



## DanielLindstrom (Mar 16, 2013)

I think there is so many things I cannot eat and I am used to have some kind of sweets every day.


----------



## quarky (Jun 15, 2011)

Shaylu said:


> Hi quarky
> Which gelatine sweets? Are they not with fructose?


Jelly babies, usually. Although now I've found plain gelatine which is much better - the sugar highs were making me feel awful! In the UK a lot of things are thankfully still sweetened with good old glucose rather than fructose syrup.


----------



## Dianaearnshaw (Feb 22, 2013)

You could try these - Delia Smith's chocolate truffles. Make the plain ones and use a high 70-80% chocolate. They are lovely but it may still be a problem for you if you eat more than a couple a day.
http://www.deliaonline.com/recipes/type-of-dish/sweet/home-made-chocolate-truffles.html


----------



## Niel Ray (Feb 25, 2016)

Try Cadburry, its a good chocolate brand name that touches your taste.


----------



## KeishaJeffcoat (Mar 15, 2016)

There are lots of restriction on it. Sweet is mine favorite too but looking for a suggestion that can I try these food https://www.primecard.com/restaurant/moon-thai-japanese-weston.


----------

